# project 1972 GTO Journal - walk me through and give me advice until it's done.



## thc301 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all,
Just got a 1972 GTO project car. There's some minor rust but I'm sure that it's fixable. Now, to have everyone start laughing at me. I would like to say that I don't know anything about car and I learn something from this experience (never buy a project car). I already bought the car and I can't take it back. I just want to get this car on the road and I know I will be needing alot of $$$$$. I'll try to post pictures later. Hopefully you experts can give me advices until the car is done (hopefully within 3-4 years). I won't be getting help from my pops because he decided to bail :lol: . It's all good! Thanks pops!
Here's my plan. Let me know if I should change anything.
-attached all the doors, fender, hood in the car
-then I will sand the rusts in the body.
-Have some expert help me put bondo on the body after.
-Have the engine rebuilt
-Have the car wired
-get the interior done
Sounds easy enough? I think not! everytime I type what I gotta do. My mind keep making the "cha-ching" sound.

I will post pictures later and I will post pictures of my progress.

first question:
-what kind/type of sand paper should I buy to get the paint off on the rust? Also, the top of my car is not smooth. It used to be a vynil top but the last owner decided to rip it off because he wanted to make the car look solid. I will be hand-sanding this baby for 1-2 months whenever I get a chance.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Have the car media blasted first so you can see where body needs repair.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

SANDU002 said:


> Have the car media blasted first so you can see where body needs repair.


:agree


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

You can strip the paint off the car using Aircraft Stripper. But the rust spots need to be media blasted or sandblasted. You then need to cut those areas out and weld in new patch panels prior to starting your actual body work. You can e-mail me for a "How to do Bodywork" tech paper which outlines all the products, materials, sandpaper, etc. needed to do the job:
[email protected],com
Lars


----------



## thc301 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advices. I'm not sure if I should get it media blasted or sand blasted because the body isn't really that bad nor rusty. I just have to fix a few holes which is the size of this "O".

05GTO: Love that car in your signature. Looking at the cars and classics in this forum is really giving me a boost to work hard on my project.

Lars: Thanks for the tech paper. I will definiately e-mail you.

All: I haven't posted a pic but I will do it before saturday. It's hard to do everything at once when you're working night shift.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

You don't want to get the whole car sandblasted - only the rust areas. Sandblasting the car will warp the body panels. Soda blasting can be safely done to the panels, but aircraft stripper and sanding will do a fine job if budget is a concern. But you do need to completely blast out and cut out the rust areas.


----------



## thc301 (Apr 24, 2007)

lars said:


> You don't want to get the whole car sandblasted - only the rust areas. Sandblasting the car will warp the body panels. Soda blasting can be safely done to the panels, but aircraft stripper and sanding will do a fine job if budget is a concern. But you do need to completely blast out and cut out the rust areas.


I just bought a jug of aircraft paintstripper. Only problem with it is I have to wait summer time until the weather is around 25C :lol:. Did you get my e-mail BTW? I sent you one last night.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

I receive 50-75 technical request e-mails per day, so I don't know specifically if I received one from you or not. But I do answer all my e-mails within 2 days, so if you have not received a response, please let me know.
Lars


----------

